# 2 day bleed at 5w2d



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi, i started to bleed on sunday 1am (i was 5w2d) and am still bleeding. the blood is red and like a period (bits of darker stuff) i have slight af type pains but not very bad. i am guessing it is over (i know people can bleed in pregnancy but i have no symptoms and last time i puked for england). 

what i want to know is - if it is over how will i know. plus if it is the case do i just assume it has gone or do i need to be looked at? do i have to have something done? or as its early days will they just leave it? sorry for so many questions but i dont know what happens really. i read up on loads of stuff about pregnancy and ttc but i have never read anything on mc before (i guess i was thinking ignorance is bliss   )

one more question (sorry) is there any chance that i could still be pregnant after a 2 day bleed? (please be realistic with the answer - i dont want to get my hopes up if there is little chance)

thanks in advance.   

i am still bleeding.... i guess this is more likely to definatly be a miscarriage?


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

its now 4 days of bleeding (not so much blood now but still red) my hospital wont scan til next week (i'd be 7 weeks if it has stayed) and wont do blood test either - is this normal policy?   i feel a little in limbo - i am 99% sure i have mc so i just want it confirmed asap so i can accept and move on - is there anything i can do?   i know you get busy here but please help  if you have any words of advice


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

i definatly miscarried   i know cos i have now done  3 tests and all were BFN  

anyway, i have stopped bleeding but i keep getting severe headaches! just wondering if they are linked to the mc? is it a normal after effect?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sorry that we seem to have missed you, am really sorry that this has happened.  Headaches aren't usually associated with miscariage, specially this length of time afterwards, so I would advise you to see your gp this week and be checked over.

All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

no  problem. thanks for the reply. i haven't had one today so i think they might have stopped   but if they do return i'll get an appointment with the gp. thanks for the advice


----------

